# Please critique my bulk diet attempt



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

My first genuine attempt at creating a bulk diet. Would really appreciate any thoughts.

Meal 1 - Breakfast

Porridge - 0.5L Whole Milk, + Scoop Bulk Powders Whey + 70g Oats

(Protein: 58g), (fat: 43.5), (Carbs: 95.3), (Calories: 1053)

Meal 2 - Mid Morning Snack

2 Slices Burgen, Toasted with 2 Tbs Peanut butter + 1 banana

(Protein: 21.5), (Fat: 25) (Carbs: 40) (Calories: 503)

Meal 3 - Lunch

Usually 1kg chicken, pasta / brown rice and veg, or else a chilli with 1kg mince split into 6 portions, 3 each - I take roughly 2/3 of total, she takes 1/3)

As all bulk cooked in a huge pot and split. A little frustrating as I dont know exactly how much I am getting, but I would guess at the very least 600 calories in a serving.

Totals Unknown, I would guess (probably poorly) at 35g protein, 80g carbs, 35 fat

Meal 4 - 100g almonds + apple

(Protein: 21) (Fat: 49) (Carb: 22) (Calories: 576)

Meal 5 - Dinner

Again usually bespoke, but quite often sweet potato / white spuds / rice, breaded chicken, head of brocolli / green beans + 3 whole eggs scrambled

Totals unknown,

estimating around 55g protein, 50g fat, 80g carbs, circa 800 calories

Meal 6 - Post Bed Snack

0.5L Whole Milk

1 slice burgen with peanut butter

(Protein: 33) (Fat: 48) (Carb: 54) (Calories: 850)

TOTALS: (Protein: 223.5) (Fat: 250.5) (Carb: 371.3) (Calories: 4382)

I understand my lunches and dinners need to be tracked better, but do any of you think this is a reasonable plan ?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Fat far too high IMO... saying that if your having basic dinners like you say I doubt it will be 50grams of fat!

Breakfast I'd drop the whole milk and have a extra scoop of whey or maybe two whole eggs then have the extra scoop of whey instead of the banana mid morning.

Meal 4 any chance for whole food meal instead of just nuts?

Pre bed better option would be some red meat instead of the milk.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

What was your diet like beforehand/currently? If you're used to eating your fair share of junk, guaranteed you'll want to kill yourself after a few weeks of this, quite frankly, fúcking boring diet :laugh:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Isn't this macro/plan irrelevant without knowing your weight/height/bf%?

4,380 calories sounds excessively high for a bulk unless your packing a LOT of muscle already?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah I think I cocked up on the dinner estimates for fat. For meal 4 nuts are easy for me to eat, I'd probably struggle with dinner if I had something bigger.

Diet before was not too far away from this apart from the whole milk and almonds, and i dont often eat a pre bed meal.

I have lost 9lbs or so since summer and I think the early morning training is responsible.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

silverzx said:


> Isn't this macro/plan irrelevant without knowing your weight/height/bf%?
> 
> 4,380 calories sounds excessively high for a bulk unless your packing a LOT of muscle already?


Current weight: 12stone flat.

Height: 5ft 11"

Body fat: circa: 15-18%


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Zola said:


> Yeah I think I cocked up on the dinner estimates for fat. For meal 4 nuts are easy for me to eat, I'd probably struggle with dinner if I had something bigger.
> 
> Diet before was not too far away from this apart from the whole milk and almonds, and i dont often eat a pre bed meal.
> 
> I have lost 9lbs or so since summer and I think the early morning training is responsible.


Meal 4 I'd lower the almond portion (30g decent starting point dependant on BW) and add a scoop of whey


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I will do that, will help drop fats I guess. Thanks mate


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Zola said:


> I will do that, will help drop fats I guess. Thanks mate


No worries  just see how you go with the diet then adjust accordingly based on how you look in mirror, BW and performance in gym!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone else have any thoughts on how I can improve this, any suggestions or advice appreciated


----------

